

MIT Ascend oblivious RAM prevents memory access pattern leakage - sweis
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/protecting-data-in-the-cloud-0702.html

======
sweis
The gist is that encrypting and authenticating main memory still leaves you
vulnerable to memory access traffic analysis. This is analogous to the NSA
seeing metadata on phone and email traffic.

ORAM makes those accesses oblivious to someone sniffing memory traffic. That
could be a device installed on cloud service provider hardware, which would be
undetectable by end users.

